# World's Largest HDTV



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"*A year to build and four months to install*"


> *DallasNews.com*:
> 
> ARLINGTON - There are two weeks left before the world gets a glimpse of the new Cowboys stadium.Cowboys owner Jerry Jones has spared no expense on the facility that has cost more than $1 billion. The stadium's shining star is the world's largest HDTV screen.
> 
> ...


More @ *DallasNews.com*


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> "*A year to build and four months to install*"More @ *DallasNews.com*


I'm assuming the ball does not get up to 90 feet when kicked or someone might be really bummed one day. :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then it would be easy to fix - just replace damaged bulb(s). It's not like hitting your plasma or LCD large screen HDTV at home.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Um, this is really nothing. The main reason for the cost is stadium monitors are made to be water resistant, even in domes.

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-15-4-Wide-Screen-Water-Resistant/dp/B000YQ4A2E

When you talking water resistant outside displays, a tiny 100" thing businessess use would cost over $100,000 to put up.

If any of you need a nice bathroom tv, or tv for the porch, here is a 23" at a good price: $1945:

http://www.backyardstuff.com/Games & Fun/outdoor_tv.htm


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's funny to read the california ban on HD TV's and then read this. Good thing it's in Texas.


----------

